# Any cheap bows for sale?



## Spbeyond (Apr 15, 2008)

Hey guys, I want to start bowfishing but I need a bow. Does anyone in northern utah have something cheapish that would work? Thanks guys.


----------



## JedInUtah (Sep 10, 2007)

KSL-> Classifieds -> Archery Equipment-> been watching it and there are a lot moving through there that I think would do what you need nicely and for a great price. Tons of older PSE's on there.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

I just picked up a bow off KSL today,,I've just been out shooting it and I love it....

Bought a Browning Adrenaline for my 12 year old 2 months ago,,same result,, he loves it..

I made offers and waited them out,,,,,,got them for half of what they are new..


----------



## TopofUtahArcher (Sep 9, 2009)

What do you consider cheap? I have tons of guys in the logan area trying to offload old bows that'd be great bowfishing bows...


----------



## Moostickles (Mar 11, 2010)

Make sure to check around your local pawn shops. I bought two recurve bows for $15 each at a pawnshop that specialized in bicycles. I bought them for bowfishing and they work great. Just an idea...


----------



## Elkoholic8 (Jan 15, 2008)

What is your deffinition of cheap? Are you talking about quality or price? I see lots of Bears and Darton's for sale, along with alot of those other 4 letter word bows.
I know a guy who is trying to sell a PSE Nova. that would be a great carp bow and not very expensive.


----------

